# Hdmi



## luera99 (Jun 22, 2010)

I am having trouble with my HDMI. I have Mitsubishi, my cable is a Vizo and my laptop is a dell running vista. when I first got every thing all I had to do is plug it in and it worked. Now I plug it and all I get is a blue screen on the tv. I had no sound when I first did, but I fixed that. I had no sound on the laptop when I disconnect then I got sound back on my laptop, but now it does not work on my TV, like I said blue screen. Thank you for your help.


----------

